# A 1960S Enicar - Just To Keep Me Topped Up...



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I snapped up a nice 1960s Enicar watch the other day. Many of these advertised for auction are repaints - and you can often tell by the coarseness of the "Enicar" logo on the dial - but this one is a good original. These watches are undervalued, IMO - a bit like Roamer - but the movements produced by the Artiste Racine company could be quite tasty.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely acquisition, Will. Enicar is another of those old brands you dismiss at your peril because good ones do come up. My Ocean Pearl says Hi!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Salud - from one seahorse to another! :yahoo:


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, I picked up an Enicar last week. I liked it, it wasn't attracting bids due to poor advert.

I don't know much about it but have picked up a few things about Enicar from looking around the web since.

Sorry 'bout pics/light...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice looking watch, Doxa - very pretty with great patina on the dial.


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks,

This might show the face a little better. I'm pleased with it, keeps good time.


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

Enicar watches are worth every penny, top quality in those days but currently very much undervalued.

Nowadays only the cool 70's designs sell a bit better but they all have in most cases their inhouse movements that are far better than ETA.

If you find a modern remake then these are only branded as such and have nothing in common with the real deal.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought the misses one several years ago, they are nice watches but there doesn't seem to be a lot about.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there are loads on the bay :thumbup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have one too!










John


----------



## preisman (Dec 27, 2012)

These are wonderful looking watches. And doing a bit of looking around on ebay, they seem to be quite inexpensive. I am thinking of adding one.

What should I know about them, or should I be looking for?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

There's a very good quick guide to Enicar buying here: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Enicar-Watch-Buyers-Guide-/10000000177675402/g.html


----------



## preisman (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Will, that is great!


----------

